# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  τριχομοναδα η σαρακι

## n-i-k-o-s

εμφανίζεται σε σμήνη περιστεριών σε όλο τον κόσμο. Είναι ιδιαίτερα άσχημη ασθένεια με σοβαρές απώλειες. Σχεδόν όλα τα περιστέρια είναι φορείς του Trichomonas, που ζουν στο βλεννογόνο του άκρου και του λαιμού, του οισοφάγο. τα μολυσμένα περιστέρια αποβάλλουν τα παράσιτα απο το σάλιο και τα κόπρανα. Ενήλικα περιστέρια μολύνουν τους νεοσσούς από το τάισμα.Στα ενήλικα  περιστέρια υπάρχει μια αισθητή μείωση της ζωτικότητας και απροθυμία να πετάξει.εμφανίζει διάρροια και  ερυθρότητα στον λαιμό.στην επέκταση της μόλυνσης εμφανίζονται "κίτρινα κουμπιά" στο βλεννογόνο της υπερώας (δηλ.κίτρινα στίγματα) εξελίσσεται σε (σαράκι).
στους νεοσσούς εμφανίζετε στην ανάπτυξη του πλακούντα  και μολύνετε και εμφανίζει απόστημα που μπορούν να εξαπλωθούν σε εσωτερικά όργανα.

----------

